

Ask HN: What Mail Server Do You Use? - coreyja

Hey Hackers,<p>I am looking to move some of my personal projects and portfolio site from WebFaction over to DigitalOcean. Right now I use WebFactions mail servers for a few of my custom domains.<p>And was wondering what you guys use for mail servers. Do you use a hosted mail server, or do you host your own? Free, Paid or open source? Any recommendations for a small scale email server to use?<p>Thanks guys!
======
jacquesm
I use postfix, self hosted with some outside assistance.

Yesterday swombat pointed this out to me:

[https://github.com/al3x/sovereign](https://github.com/al3x/sovereign)

There might be something in there for you.

~~~
coreyja
Ya that project looks awesome. There are a few things he has I don't think I
will run, but I think I'll start with it and go from there. Thanks man.

------
smagch
Mandrill gives you 12000 free email transaction per month. On top of that,
they offer integration with MailChimp. Therefore, I recommend mandrill!

[http://mandrill.com/](http://mandrill.com/)

~~~
pdfcollect
Anyone knows if something like this exists for python?

~~~
coreyja
Sorry for the late response. But from looking at the Madrill site, it looks
like the API is a RESTful API so you should be able to use it with Python. And
also should be possible to build a Python wrapper for it.

EDIT: And as I clicked on another link, it looks like they already have a
Python wrapper built. Check out
[https://mandrillapp.com/api/docs/index.python.html](https://mandrillapp.com/api/docs/index.python.html)

------
jdn
Dovecot on an Arch DigitalOcean droplet. Then pull the mail into GMail for
ease of use and because I don't trust my own sys-admin skills not to blow up
in my face.

~~~
mcmak
Do you pay anything for the gmail integration?

~~~
jdn
No, you can add POP3 accounts to Gmail

------
Liongadev
[http://www.hmailserver.com/](http://www.hmailserver.com/) works really well

------
blakdawg
Postfix. Self-hosted for privacy/confidentiality.

